# Juwelenschleifen



## ForrestGump (13. Januar 2007)

huhu

Wollte mich mal erkundigen was man eigentlich für das Juwelenschleifen so für mats braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da ich vor habe mit BC zu diesem beruf zu wechseln und da wollte ich mir schon mal ein paar sachen zur seite legen.

Ja ich weiß die zeit wird knapp aber besser als nie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

p.s. falls das schon mal gefragt wurde sorry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg.


----------



## Willey (13. Januar 2007)

das übliche zeug von vorkommen das du fürs schmieden / ingi etc auch brauchst also edelsteine erze und so ^^


----------



## Grimson (13. Januar 2007)

Hier eine grobe Abschätzung eines Amerikaners was du an Materialien benötigst um es auf 300 zu bringen

80 Rough Stone (4 stacks)
160 Copper Bars (8 stacks)
40 Malachite (2 stacks)
20 Tigerseye (1 stack)
80 Bronze Bars (4 stacks)
80 Silver Bars (4 stacks)
80 Shadowgem (4 stacks)
80 Heavy Stone (4 stacks)
120 Gold (6 stacks)
15 Jade (.75 stacks)
50 Mithril Bars (2.5 stacks)
60 Solid Stone (3 stacks)
45 Truesilver Bars(2.25 stacks)
30 Aquamarine (1.5 stacks)
40 Flasks of Mojo (2 stacks)
160 Dense Stone (8 stacks)
20 Star Rubies (1 stack)
100 Mithril Ore (5 stacks)
~200 Thorium Bars (10 stacks)
~250 Thorium Ore (25 stacks) 

Vielleicht hilft es dir.


----------



## Cemesis (14. Januar 2007)

http://wow.mmblog.eu/jewelcrafting-1-300/t...ing/2006/10/26/


----------



## Zidinjo (14. Januar 2007)

AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flysky (16. Januar 2007)

hallo, und wo findet mann die lehrer für denn Beruf ?????????

wenn man Nicht neu anfängt !


----------



## White Jen (16. Januar 2007)

hier hast du auch eine gute Übersicht

hier hast du auch eine gute Übersicht


http://www.buffed.de/world-of-warcraft/bla...nschleifen.html


----------



## flysky (16. Januar 2007)

ich meine Die Lehrer, wo die sind!

in OG und UC habe ich keine gefunden, wenn da welche währen 
hätte ich ja nicht gefragt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White Jen (16. Januar 2007)

Hab gehört in den Hautstädten der Blutelfen und Draenei sind welche,was ja eig. auch logisch wär


----------



## flysky (16. Januar 2007)

Und wie kommt mann dort hin mit lvl31 ????? zu denn startgebieten der Blutelfen.


----------



## White Jen (16. Januar 2007)

hast du schonmal auf die Karte geschaut? Sind das nicht die neuen Inseln oben links mein ich,ist eine...Ich glaub da fahren Schiffe hin,oder so ähnlich.ABer ich bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher


----------



## anusch (17. Januar 2007)

hafen vom menethil... dort fährt ein lila schiff ab, direckt nach exodar!!!  die stadt wo sich die dranei aufhalten,dort fragst du einen wachen nach einem lehrer für dein beruf, ich denke deine fragen sind jetzt beantwortet^^


----------



## Xathras (17. Januar 2007)

> Und wie kommt mann dort hin mit lvl31 ????? zu denn startgebieten der Blutelfen.


zu den blutelfen gibts einen teleporter von unterstadt aus


----------



## Roran (18. Januar 2007)

Infos für Juwelenschleifer sind hier nach zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyrxa (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

überall heißt es, das Juwelenschleifen könne man auf der Exodar erlernen. Das ist doch das abgestürzte Raumschiff im Startgebiet der Draenei, richtig ?

Wenn ja, wo finde ich um alles in der Welt denn den Trainer; ich such mir jetzt eine Stunde einen Wolf, aber ich finde einfach niemand, der das Juwelenschleifen lehrt.

Sagt mir jemand den Standort des Lehrers ?

Ich danke schon im Voraus

Xyrxa


----------



## Fubbiz (18. Januar 2007)

Wache fragen?!


----------



## Xyrxa (18. Januar 2007)

Ach jeh... bin ich doof. Ich habe das Anfangsgebiet (also das, wo man anfängt, mit der Exodar durcheinander gebracht.

Hab's inzwischen gefunden.

eine sich schämende

Xyrxa


----------



## Scyen (18. Januar 2007)

Ich hab ein Prob mit dem Juwelenschleifen für das Rezept goldener Hase brauch man nen geschlifenen Critrin aber wo bzw. wie stell ich das her? oO


----------



## Roran (18. Januar 2007)

Scyen schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Prob mit dem Juwelenschleifen für das Rezept goldener Hase brauch man nen geschlifenen Critrin aber wo bzw. wie stell ich das her? oO


Citrin bekommst Du aus  Eisen-, Echtsilber- und Goldvorkommen
Schleifen mußte den selber.
Liest denn keiner von euch die Iinfos? Da steht schon einiges drin, wie dieses auch! o_O

Buffed ist nicht nur Forum, es ist auch ne Datenbank und hat einige Guides, auch zu diesem Thema hier.


----------



## Scyen (18. Januar 2007)

ja und wo lernt man das schleifen von z.B. einem Chitrin? oder kommt der bei dir aus dem erz schon fertig geschliffen raus? Ich suche eher nach so etwas wie nem lehrer der mir beibringt wie ich so etwas schleife.


----------



## Apex (19. Januar 2007)

genau des selbe problem hab ich auch ich hab zwar son schleifer aber ka wie ich des zu benutzen habe, hab auch shcon nen gm deswegen gefragt "keine antwort wie üblich" deswegen schreibt mal bitte wer der ahnung hat wie man ausm citrin einen geschlifenen citrin macht


----------



## Roran (19. Januar 2007)

Mein Twink hat leider den nätigen Skill noch nicht,
aber ich bin dran.

Das ist dann der 7te Beruf den ich dann mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugbert (19. Januar 2007)

Hat jemand auf dem server gilneas das schon auf 300?


----------



## Scyen (19. Januar 2007)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...384&sid=3#2 


zieht euch das rein dan wisst ihr bescheid...


----------



## Apex (20. Januar 2007)

war ja klar....und des kann mir kein ingame gm sagen ?


----------



## Roran (23. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht weiß das noch nicht jeder GM ?
Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit.


----------

